# où est ma dictée ?



## Damounet (17 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, 
heureux possesseur d'un iPad 3, la touche de dictée n'apparaît pas dans mon clavier... une idée ? Merci à tous...
Damien


----------



## Lucarnus (17 Mars 2012)

Hello.
Suis preneur, j'ai le même problème. J'ai essayé en modifiant les claviers, mais toujours pas de petit micro pour la dictée vocale...


----------



## @pple (17 Mars 2012)

bonjour,

général, clavier, option à activé en dessous clavier dissocié...


----------



## Damounet (17 Mars 2012)

@pple a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> général, clavier, option à activé en dessous clavier dissocié...



euh désolé je suis miro mais je n ai rien en dessous comme option... au suivant  !


merci quand meme


----------



## badboy71 (17 Mars 2012)

voici une image pour activé la dictée


----------



## Lucarnus (17 Mars 2012)

Hello, merci beaucoup pour l'aide, c'est tout bon.


----------



## nexus28000 (17 Mars 2012)

J'ai remarqué que la touche n'apparaissait que quand l'Ipad est connecté au net !

U


----------



## sword66 (17 Mars 2012)

Damounet tu ne serais pas suisse par hasard ou tu as acheté ton iPad en suisse? Car j'ai le même problème! C'est quoi cette arnaque?


----------



## Damounet (17 Mars 2012)

non seulement Suisse, mais aussi iPad acheté à la FNAC Balexert Genève. C'est grave docteur ?


----------



## Skywalk3r (18 Mars 2012)

Hello il se trouve que ce bouton n'apparaît qu'avec le clavier français de France et non avec le clavier français de Suisse romande. Un oubli je pense de la part d'Apple qui une fois de plus a considéré qu'en suisse tout le monde parle allemand. 

Il suffit pour l'utiliser d'ajouter le clavier français de France (j'ai par ailleurs ajouté par ce biais le clavier émoji et le clavier us qui permet d écrire en anglais sans se faire corriger en français...). Ensuite quand on utilise le clavier il suffit de switcher de clavier vers le français de France et le bouton dictée apparaît. Espérons qu'Apple résoudras cet oubli dans la prochaine version d'IOS...


----------



## Damounet (18 Mars 2012)

Ah ben debleuh, c'est pas vrai c't histoire !
alors comme ça j'vais devoir parler le frouze des shadoks pour que la dictée fonctionne sur mon Aïpadeuh ? debleuh debleuh mézigue chuis sur l'cul. 
aïe pas taper !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h06 ----------

eh oui, a raconter des boeuferies, voilà ce qui arrive , ça ne marche pas ! pas de micro à l horizon, même en activant le clavier français. Maudit, je vous dit.


----------



## sword66 (18 Mars 2012)

Alors quand est-ce qu'ils vont rajouter la dictée vocale ?


----------



## Damounet (18 Mars 2012)

http://descary.com/ipad-3e-generation-activer-la-dictee-tutoriel/

voir ici...


----------



## tomisavane (21 Mars 2012)

Ça y est j'ai trouvé une solution au problème :
1/
Aller dans Général > Clavier > Claviers internationnaux > Ajouter un clavier > choisir Français
2/
Toujours dans Claviers internationnaux choisir Français > Choisissez une disposition de clavier virtuel > QWERTZ

Profitez bien de votre nouveau joujou!
Bonne journée


----------



## Nyrvan (25 Mars 2012)

Merci bien pour l'info !


----------

